

Steve Jobs' 'curious' lack of public philanthropy - emwa
http://theweek.com/article/index/218924/steve-jobs-curious-lack-of-public-philanthropy

======
mrintegrity
It's not "curious",it's greed. "jobs has contributed so much to society"...
Umm, what? A bunch of fancy, increasingly closed boxes at inflated prices is
not contributing to society it's taking advantage of the unthinking masses.

